
Techcrunch40: Conference Review, How did Mint win? and many Thank You's! - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/techcrunch40-recap-mint-thankyou
======
apgwoz
I can't help but confuse <http://mint.com> with Shaun Inman's
<http://haveamint.com/> when I see coverage of mint.com. Inman's mint was
first, but mint.com's name is more fitting...

